# FS A-S grade CRS males $3 ea.



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Trying some selective breeding in my shrimp tank, so I'm selling the ones that don't make the cut. All shrimp are adult size.

9 A-S grade CRS males. $3 ea. or all for $25. MINIMUM PURCHASE OF 5. 
*Please note that some of them do not have solid white stripes.

13 Cherry Shrimp. 4m/9f $25 for all of them. SOLD TO ibbica

Please bring your own bucket.


----------



## ibbica (Nov 20, 2012)

Sent you a PM about the cherries 
Any pics at all?


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

can i see a pic of the CRS? im quite interested


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 8, 2013)

Are they still available?


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

MOLOTO said:


> I'll try to get some pics up tomorrow evening


I forgot to ask . where abouts are you?

i hope its close enough to me


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry about my lack of communication. Pics will be up later tonight. I would have posted them sooner if I didn't have so many tests to study for.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

trevorhoang said:


> I forgot to ask . where abouts are you?
> 
> i hope its close enough to me


Unfortunately, East Vancouver is quite a long ways from my place... As it says underneath my avatar pic, I live in Port Coquitlam.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Cherry shrimp sold to ibbica, CRS males still available. Willing to trade for a couple of S grade CRS females if you have any extras.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump, still here


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

To the top please, all 9 of them are still available


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Weekend bump


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

All sold to Chrisphungg


----------

